# Huybers Mares for 2016



## weerunner (Jan 28, 2016)

It's not a real busy foaling season here for me, but as of right now I have 2 pregnant.

Here is the stallion they are bred to. His name is Huybers Utopia What's Up Doc

Both mares are black appy's. One is a minimal appy , her name is Marcella and the other is Eclipse.

Marcella has had two lovely tall babies for me, so I'm confident she will continue her good streak for me.

Eclipse is the problem mare. She was bred three years ago and aborted a colt at day 120. Last year she was bred and aborted another pinto colt at day 252 (so close to full term). The vet feels that there is no physical reason he can determine why she keeps slipping her foals, but suspects that she may have extensive scar tissue in her uterus. He suggested this one last breeding and if she aborts again, that will be it for her breeding days.

So this year Marcella is at day 217 and Eclipse is at day 211. Both foals are kicking happily during their momma's suppertimes. I'm praying so hard for Eclipse's little one, if anyone would like to add her to their prayer list, I sure would appreciate all good vibes.

I don't have cams up and running this year so I'm on my own, but I will post pics here as we get closer.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 28, 2016)

Best of luck Amanda sending extra good vibes for Eclipse






Looking forward to watching them both progress


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 28, 2016)

Wishing you all the best for the birth of two lovely foals.


----------



## weerunner (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks guys, it means alot to me that you will help pray for Eclipse. We had an awful abortion at day 252 last year, I had to go in and turn the foal around and it had obviously been dead for awhile, Very sad, I am so hopeful that she can carry this one to term.

Here is a summer pic of Doc (the Daddy) so you can see a little better how he is built, he's 33 inches.

And pre-pregnant pics of Marcella and Eclipse.


----------



## weerunner (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks Diane. I love his personality most of all, he is so laid back. Hopefully Eclipses foal will stay calm and quiet and the placenta will not detach.


----------



## weerunner (Feb 10, 2016)

We are at day 231 for Marcella and day 225 for Eclipse. Elipse aborted at day 252 last year, so of course I'm on pins and needles as we get closer to that date; but I am convinced if we can make it past that we might make it all the way. I'll keep everyone posted.

Tonight I was just spending time with her and she looked at her belly several times, which made me check belly right away but it seems baby was adjusting position because there was kicking and big rolling movements, so alive and well as of today. Thanks to anyone who is praying for her, we need lots of help.


----------



## weerunner (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks so much Diane, baby gave me two huge kicks tonight. Poor Marcella, I usually don't even bother to feel for her baby, I know she'll most likely carry to term like she always does. Eclipse did have one live foal before I got her, so she can do it.


----------



## weerunner (Feb 19, 2016)

Little update, Eclipse is still pregnant, we are at day 235, just a little over 2 weeks to go from her last year abortion. Everything seems fine and baby is kicking nicely at suppers, so I feel good about this. Might be time for belly pics soon.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 19, 2016)

Ditto what Diane says!! I have my toes crossed for you too.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 4, 2016)

She's at day 249! 3 days from day she aborted last year. Baby is still kicking strongly. She is much calmer this year than I have ever seen her. And we're having a very light winter this year. I think these things are helping her hold on to this little one. And I do believe it's a small foal, as she barely even looks pregnant. I'm feeling guardedly optimistic. And praying regularly for a live, full term foal. Any colour and sex, just healthy and alive.

Marcella is doing well at day 255, also looks to be a small foal, not a huge belly. Doc is a small stallion and quite fine.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 9, 2016)

We are now officially past the day she aborted last year, she's day 253 and baby is still alive and kicking. Thank you everyone that helped pray her through these last few weeks. I really feel good about her holding tight to baby now. Around 66 more days and we'll get to see her little treasure. Sure hope he doesn't show up until then.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 11, 2016)

Day 255, nice strong kick today at breakfast and a series of lovely rolls.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 28, 2016)

Were over 9 months now!! 272 days along. She is calm, pudgy and contented. Baby is kicking at meal times. Keep up the good work girls.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 28, 2016)

My version Of the "happy Dance" , though we will really "cut a rug" so to speak after the safe arrival


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 30, 2016)

Ditto Ryan's - I thought I was the only one to do that type of "Happy Dance".

Congrats on 272 days and we'll keep our toes & fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 2, 2016)

Day 277, and just an ever so slight beginning to her udder!! I think this pregnancy is going to move along right on target. So excited to think I'll finally see a live foal out of this special little girl. Wish you could all see my cameras at night, but I'll have to make due with photo updates.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 3, 2016)

So happy for you Amanda, and our fingers and toes are still crossed


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 3, 2016)

Keep us posted Amanda!! Praying for a safe delivery and a healthy foal, can't wait to see pictures






!!!!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 22, 2016)

Ok,, Eclipse is at day 298!!! Baby is still kicking, has not dropped down yet. Looks like she is going to make it guys! And I thank all of you for the good wishes and prayers for little one.

Marcella's udder has begun in earnest and she is extremely uncomfortalbe with runny poos for several days now. I think she'll go in the next two weeks, she's at day 304.

Hugs to you all.


----------



## weerunner (May 4, 2016)

Sorry guys, Marcella was testing ready to go on Friday morning. I stayed home from work, no baby. We waited until Sunday night and then Marcella dropped and started contracting strongly, red bag presented itself. I broke that open and went in and found a foot a nose and no other foot. Reached in to my elbow, found foot number 2 aboe baby's head and brought it forward and the tiny little foal slipped out like greased lightening. Little pinto filly!! Her new owner was present to see her arrival.

Eclipse is at day 310, has a good sized udder, but milk not ready. So glad she is going to make it .


----------



## Debby - LB (May 4, 2016)

Congratulations on your new Filly! Love her!!





Please remember to add her photo to our yearly "new foal announcement" pinned thread on the main forum!

You may also add it here on this foaling forums pinned "foals born with the help of this board" thread as well. Looking forward to seeing Eclipses foal!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 4, 2016)

Congratulations on the arrival and your quick thinking to take action shes a lovely filly





All our thoughts and prayers are now firmly on Eclipse


----------



## weerunner (May 6, 2016)

Eclipse at day 311. Looking good but holding tight for now.


----------



## weerunner (May 12, 2016)

Eclipse is at day 317 today. Her udder is hard and hot, nipples are still pointing in though. Her milk has begun to be oily and sticky, not testing quite ready yet, but very close. She has the look of a mare that is ready to be done. I'm guessing this weekend or maybe early next week. But sure would like it if she went this weekend. Baby is still kicking!!


----------



## weerunner (May 14, 2016)

This is it guys and gals!!!! Eclipse is testing ready, her vulva is loose, flank is empty and her croup is made of jelly. Udder is big and firm and nipples are pointing down. And best of all milk is testing ready. So prayers for a healthy delivery are much appreciated, we are down to the final count. So close to having this baby on the ground and healthy. I'll post baby pics as soon as she/he arrives.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 14, 2016)

That is wonderful Amanda!! Prayers for a safe delivery going up for you.



We are all so excited to see your new foal.


----------



## weerunner (May 15, 2016)

1am, no baby yet. No sleep tonight


----------



## Mona (May 15, 2016)

Good Luck!! Hoping she'll soon "pop it out" so that you can get some sleep!


----------



## Debby - LB (May 15, 2016)

Oh Amanda I feel your pain! Maybe we'll hear some good news today and you can then get some good sleep.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 15, 2016)

Hope all is going well with your little mama. Looking forward to hearing your news!


----------



## weerunner (May 16, 2016)

Eclipse foaled a gorgeous appy filly at 330pm on Sunday!! Baby is so lovely, cannon bone is 6.75 inches, so not a tall little girl. Doc is making me proud this year. Two foals, two fillies, can't beat that ratio.



Thanks to everyone for all the prayers, I really believe it made all the difference for Eclipse. She is so in love with her baby, it is priceless.






Any votes on what colour I should register her as? She's coffee coloured, so I'm calling her Mocha Latte/


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 16, 2016)

I'd say sorrel.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 16, 2016)

OHHH Big Congratulations!! She is absolutely gorgeous. Since I used to be a big and little mini Appaloosa breeder this is close to my heart. Lucky you 2 fillies for this year! Is this your Dr. Peppers foal?


----------



## weerunner (May 16, 2016)

Yes, this is docs second foal!


----------



## Debby - LB (May 16, 2016)

I know you must be very proud of him! He is sure producing nice babies. Your mare is gorgeous as well.


----------



## Mona (May 16, 2016)

WOW, she is GORGEOUS! LOVE her loud coloring...LUCKY you! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Debby - LB (May 17, 2016)

Thank you for participating by sharing your mares Marcella and Eclipse's foaling journey! Congratulations on your gorgeous new Fillies Marcella's and your new "Mocha Latte"!!!




Please remember to add their photos to our yearly "new foal announcement" thread on the main forum, and also here on the pinned thread entitled "foals born with the help of this board".

New and updated photos and questions go on the main Miniature Horse Forum, there is also a pinned topic in this forum for updated photos of foals - everyone loves to see new foal announcements and updated foal photos!!
Thank you again and we hope to see your Mares here again next year!!




I will move this foaling journal into the yearly foaling journal archives forum after a few days of Congratulations!!


----------

